

Is Manslaughter An Equivalent Crime To Copyright Infringement? - nextparadigms
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20110830/02305015735/does-punishment-fit-crime-is-manslaughter-equivalent-crime-to-copyright-infringement.shtml

======
bediger
Of course it is! Copyright infringement is also known as "Piracy", and Piracy
is the most Heinous Crime of The Seas!

Piracy separates God Fearing Spanish Merchants from their Gold, legally
obtained by suppressing the Native Population of Mexico and South America.

All's Fair in Piracy and Horseshoes! Or is that Handgrenades?

